

Ask HN: advices for presenting a project - markup

Hello,<p>I have been working on a project for quite some time now, and I have been struggling to get in touch with a big organization that could both help me kicking off my "startup" and receive good attention out of my project. After a lot of hunting I managed to find two contacts (the president and the secretary of the said organization). I am about to contact them to see if I can manage to convince them about my "baby" and I would hate to ruin everything because I badly planned the presentation.<p>Since many of you (and ycombinator) dealt with this all already, do you mind to share some advice and URI on this matter? I'd also love to improve my slideshow skills, any suggestion?<p>Thanks
======
TobiasCassell
"Presentationzen" by Garr Reynolds and "Slide:ology" by Nancy Duarte will be
exceedingly helpful to you. Here are links to their blogs and Amazon
descriptions. Good luck!

<http://www.presentationzen.com/presentationzen/>

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321525655/103-6148611-3957...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321525655/103-6148611-3957463?ie=UTF8&tag=garrreynoldsc-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=1789&creativeASIN=0321525655)

<http://blog.duarte.com/>

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0596522347?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0596522347?ie=UTF8&tag=slideology-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=0596522347)

You should also find a copy of Guy Kawasaki's "Reality Check" or "The art of
the start". Even if you don't have enough time to push through the whole book,
just read the chapter on pitching. Should be very helpful.

~~~
markup
Thank you: the first and second were in my shopping cart already (suggested by
some fellow on another site), will add the ones from GK as well

------
mkuhn
I have a slideshow for you which will help you improve your slideshow skills:
<http://www.slideshare.net/thecroaker/death-by-powerpoint>

Definitely one of the best I've ever seen. Its a tutorial what to do and how
to do it.

~~~
markup
Yes, nice and to the point. Thanks! :)

